# Most controllable 3x3 cubes?



## Evolution (Feb 11, 2014)

What are some of the most controllable 3x3 cubes? I constantly over-shoot on my Weilong. But my Aurora seems to be very controllable and I never over-shoot on it. What are some of the other most controllable 3x3 cubes?


----------



## kcl (Feb 11, 2014)

This is probably going to get moved to the OAQT just FYI. Other notable ones I can think of are the Guhong V2, the lunhui, and IMO anyway, the fangshi.


----------



## ianliu64 (Feb 11, 2014)

Storebought 3x3 never pops and never overshoots


----------



## Lagom (Feb 11, 2014)

Controllable, like...the slowest?

Isn´t it just better to learn how to dose the right amount of power in your fingers? Are you so strong that even tho you use the least possible force, the layer turns 360 degrees?


----------



## Hershall1994 (Feb 14, 2014)

ianliu64 said:


> Storebought 3x3 never pops and never overshoots



I agree. Get a Rubik's brand 3x3, and you shouldn't have to many issues with overshooting.


----------



## DAoliHVAR (Feb 14, 2014)

Evolution said:


> What are some of the most controllable 3x3 cubes? I constantly over-shoot on my Weilong. But my Aurora seems to be very controllable and I never over-shoot on it. What are some of the other most controllable 3x3 cubes?


the sulong is quite slow and controlable
if you can cope with the DAMN CORNER TWISTS
you'll do well on it


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Feb 14, 2014)

Weilong


----------



## pipkiksass (Feb 15, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Weilong



Really? The Weilong is many things to many people, but not all things to all people. 

It has a reputation as one of the least controllable cubes ever made! Perhaps yours is broken? 

If used on very tight tensions with lots of lube, it is borderline-controllable. 

If I were ranking all of the 3x3s I've used in terms of the "most controllable", the Weilong would be last. Guhong 2 would be first.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Feb 15, 2014)

pipkiksass said:


> Really? The Weilong is many things to many people, but not all things to all people.
> 
> It has a reputation as one of the least controllable cubes ever made! Perhaps yours is broken?
> 
> ...



Yeah I was just joking... don't know why. Severely bored I guess?

But to be serious, the Weilong is the best cube I have ever used but it is pretty fast I wouldn't say it is as uncontrollable as people make it out to be tho. 

For control, I agree the Guhong V2 is pretty good. 
My Sulong is really controllable but feels almost too sluggish. Maybe because I use the Weilong all the time.


----------



## Logical101 (Feb 15, 2014)

-Sulong
-Rubiks
-Aurora
-Wind
-Panshi
-Chilong?


----------



## XTowncuber (Feb 15, 2014)

The Fangcun is excellent in this category. That's one of the main reasons that I love it so much.


----------



## Username (Feb 15, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> The Fangcun is excellent in this category. That's one of the main reasons that I love it so much.



I second this


----------



## pipkiksass (Feb 15, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Yeah I was just joking... don't know why. Severely bored I guess?
> 
> But to be serious, the Weilong is the best cube I have ever used but it is pretty fast I wouldn't say it is as uncontrollable as people make it out to be tho.
> 
> ...



Yeah, my weilong is my main. Actually I have two, and almost never use other cubes. But every now and then I just lose control - do an extra turn in an OLL, or something. But I wouldn't go back to anything else - I'll take overturning over lockups any day!


----------



## UB (Feb 15, 2014)

My first speedcube was Zhanchi when I was averaging about a min in 3x3 and it is absolutely controllable 
Did not lube, nothing. Online Bought and Broken in
Currently use Weilong and in the future will use Chilong 
Have to get my hands on Guhong v2


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Feb 15, 2014)

Try taking a cube on-the-go, in you pocket or something, and don't clean it out for a while. It will gradually slow down and become more controllable as dust/gunk builds up inside. My WeiLong is reasonably controllable for this reason, I had some difficulty to start with and received a few +2s in competition with it but now it's fine.


----------



## ILMZS20 (Feb 15, 2014)

UB said:


> My first speedcube was Zhanchi when I was averaging about a min in 3x3 and it is absolutely controllable
> Did not lube, nothing. Online Bought and Broken in
> Currently use Weilong and in the future will use Chilong
> Have to get my hands on Guhong v2



did you just not lube your zhanchi or do you have no lube at all? cause i would highly suggest buying it then it makes cubes so much better. to the topic: get used to the weilong, its amazing.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Feb 15, 2014)

I actually think that the weilong is quite controllable, as its feel is combining crunchy/crispy with smooth/fast. This allows me to turn very fast but at the same time to control the cube with the crispy part. More about that on my review on it coming up on my channel . . .


----------



## Jont828 (Feb 15, 2014)

ianliu64 said:


> Storebought 3x3 never pops and never overshoots



And it never moves either.


----------

